

10 Worst Product Names in PC History - bane
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/8-worst-names-pc-history/

======
AmVess
Palm Pilot did not make this this, and that's a huge omission.

~~~
andrelaszlo
"Spedo Advanced Package" more than makes up for it, no?

